# US Americans should get to vote if we send money to Israel



## Penelope (Jun 7, 2015)

we don't have money because we send it to Israel. Since most elites Israelies or Jews donate to jewish causes , and jewish tax exempt organizations to use as a money laudering device to get out of paying US taxes, not much we can do about that , but when our US government takes and sends our tax dollars continuously to a country that's government is rogue, WE SHOULD GET TO VOTE:
I remember the economy here in the states in the 70's and 80's: and then we have


In 1985, at a time of hyperinflation in Israel, *Wolfson saved Israel hundreds of millions in interest payments by shepherding through Congress an appropriations bill that permitted Israel to refinance existing loans at much lower interest rates by prepaying the existing loans with the benefit of US loan guarantees. In 1989, when Israel was in desperate need of money to absorb hundreds of thousands of refugees from the FSU, Wolfson played a major role in securing $10 billion in US government loan guarantees*. Nor were his efforts on behalf of Israel limited to the economic sphere. In 1968, Israel’s ambassador to the United States, Yitzchak Rabin, was eager to have language written into the foreign aid bill favoring the sale of *Phantom jets to Israel*. He turned to Zev to use his connections on Capitol Hill, and it was done. The two men became close friends.[4]

A senior Israeli finance ministry official once noted that when the economic history of the State of Israel is written, Wolfson will be one of the three crucial figures in its first half century, after only David Ben-Gurion and Pinchas Sapir, the long-time finance minister (with whom Wolfson worked closely).

 Working with leading figures in Congress, most prominently Senator Daniel Inouye of Hawaii, he succeeded in having inserted into foreign aid appropriation bills, on several occasions, provisions altering the repayment terms on US governmental loans to Israel, or having the loans changed to grants. The resulting savings to Israel totaled billions of dollars. The vast majority of these lobbying efforts were at Wolfson’s individual initiative, based on his keen understanding of where the levers of power in Congress lay — an understanding fostered, in part, by frequent reading of the Congressional Record

And although Wolfson’s DC lobbying efforts took place under the radar, their impact was well known to senior officials in Jerusalem. For approximately two decades, a special section of the annual defense allocations in the Israeli budget was known as Se’if Wolfson

In the *1960s and ’70s, Wolfson obtained US government funding to build dozens of institutions in Israel, under a provision for schools and hospitals abroad from the USAID budget*. Most of those institutions served children of Jewish refugees from Arab lands, a group extremely close to his heart

Zev Wolfson - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

This has to end, Israel has done nothing for us except cause us dead and limbless men. We need to get them away from our congressman and quit their fake tax emempt money laudering organizations.

We are the stupid gentiles who works our butts off to send money to Israel , and it needs to end.

*NO MORE MONEY TO ISRAEL!!*


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> we don't have money because we send it to Israel. Since most elites Israelies or Jews donate to jewish causes , and jewish tax exempt organizations to use as a money laudering device to get out of paying US taxes, not much we can do about that , but when our US government takes and sends our tax dollars continuously to a country that's government is rogue, WE SHOULD GET TO VOTE:
> I remember the economy here in the states in the 70's and 80's: and then we have
> 
> 
> ...


Since when do we get to vote on sending money anywhere? We get zero votes on any matter, and surely not on foreign aid or war efforts. It would be nice if the American people got to vote on the floors of Congress, or had a say in policies engineered in the oval office. But, unfortunately, once we elect representatives, we basically give them Carte Blanche to do as they damn well please, and that's exactly what they do. Once elected to office, representatives exert their will, and not the will of the people.

We should stay completely out of the Middle East, and keep tax dollars here at home where they belong. But, unfortunately, "The Washington Brotherhood" sees things differently, and commits us to conflicts, foreign aid, and making enemies around the world. We're to blame for the actions of our representatives, simply due to the fact that we elect them. If we want a voice in government, then we have to change the way we vote on election days. We can't continue to do as we have done, and expect a different result. If you want to stop funding the Middle East, then stop voting professional politicians to office, just that simple. HINT: Washington politics is not going to change on its own.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 7, 2015)

Want to stop money to Israel? Fine.

But only if you stop every dime of foreign aid going to other countries while you do.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 7, 2015)

I wonder how a  US vote on  "SHOULD WE BAN MUSLIMS FROM THE USA"    would turn out. -----of course a discussion on the billions spent on HOMELAND security   (as muzzies roam about with assault rifles and muzziettes--with bombs on their whorish asses)   would be attached to the question


----------



## Desperado (Jun 7, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Want to stop money to Israel? Fine.
> 
> But only if you stop every dime of foreign aid going to other countries while you do.



I have absolutely no problem with that.  The US should realize that you cannot buy Friends.
We would be so much better off, if that money was spent inside out own borders.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 7, 2015)

How about we get to vote on the invasion of illegals?
Thats far more important.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 7, 2015)

Desperado said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Want to stop money to Israel? Fine.
> ...



I am a proud girl-----I am convinced of my own intellect-----really I am........  I found calculus easy--------BUT  I am clueless in the field of economics and  INTERNATIONAL POLITICS         I have no idea what foreign aid accomplishes for the USA------I think it does good stuff for us-----I do not see it as
foolish "spending"


----------



## hjmick (Jun 7, 2015)

We should then also get to vote on whether or not we send money to the Palestinians, right?


I'm all for it, let's go...


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 7, 2015)

hjmick said:


> We should then also get to vote on whether or not we send money to the Palestinians, right?
> 
> 
> I'm all for it, let's go...



how about we vote everything?    I support
ice cream in every freezer and a complete
ban on lima beans


----------



## Penelope (Jun 7, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Want to stop money to Israel? Fine.
> 
> But only if you stop every dime of foreign aid going to other countries while you do.



We are allowed and should send foreign aid to Developing Countries and countries in need due to natural disasters, that does not include Israel.  Beyond that I am against foreign aid.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 7, 2015)

hjmick said:


> We should then also get to vote on whether or not we send money to the Palestinians, right?
> 
> 
> I'm all for it, let's go...



Israel should have to pay the dime on fixing Gaza. They destroyed it.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 7, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> How about we get to vote on the invasion of illegals?
> Thats far more important.



I agree, all immigrants should go through a process and become legal.


----------



## Desperado (Jun 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Want to stop money to Israel? Fine.
> ...



The only foreign aid that should be allowed is for recovering from natural disasters.  Absolutely no military aid of any type to any country.  The United States has never gained a thing from giving away money in the form of foreign or military aid.


----------



## Penelope (Jun 7, 2015)

Desperado said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



I'll go along with that.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > How about we get to vote on the invasion of illegals?
> ...



They should begin the process before they come, instead of sneaking across the border.


----------



## gipper (Jun 7, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > we don't have money because we send it to Israel. Since most elites Israelies or Jews donate to jewish causes , and jewish tax exempt organizations to use as a money laudering device to get out of paying US taxes, not much we can do about that , but when our US government takes and sends our tax dollars continuously to a country that's government is rogue, WE SHOULD GET TO VOTE:
> ...


I tend to agree with you, except the part about blaming the people.

I am not to blame for W's and BO's bullshit.  I never voted for those assholes.  All Americans can only vote to 2 of the 100 Senators and only one member of the House of Reps...and even here the pols we often vote for for Senate and House do not win, so are we responsible for the actions of pols we never voted for?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 7, 2015)

gipper said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


No, you're NOT responsible for what other voters do. But, if you've ever voted to elect, or to re-elect, a professional politician to serve in government, then you must shoulder some of the blame. No, you can not shoulder the blame for what other voters do, but you can speak out against what other voters do. We are all co-dependent on each other. We live by what the majority do at the polls on election day. Your responsibility is to shout as loud as you can, by whatever means available to you, about the voters that do vote to elect or to re-elect professional politicians top serve in government.

I do NOT vote them into office, but I do shout as loud as I can about those that do play the game. It's my hope and prayer that the voters will come to their collective senses one day and realize the harm that they're inflicting on the rest of us.


----------



## hjmick (Jun 7, 2015)

Penelope said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > We should then also get to vote on whether or not we send money to the Palestinians, right?
> ...




Didn't answer the question, did you...


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 7, 2015)

hjmick said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


It's OK ... they can make-up the points lost on the next question.


----------



## hjmick (Jun 7, 2015)

And what the hell do you mean by U.S. Americans? Are you this girl:



Or did you really mean "Us" and not U.S.?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jun 7, 2015)

hjmick said:


> And what the hell do you mean by U.S. Americans? Are you this girl:
> 
> 
> 
> Or did you really mean "Us" and not U.S.?


Obviously, her elevator never gets out of the basement.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 7, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > And what the hell do you mean by U.S. Americans? Are you this girl:
> ...




and that a shame, in such a nice building.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Desperado (Jul 19, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


>


Just shows that our Congress thinks more of the citizens of Israel than they do the people that they supposedly represent. 
Our reps are bought and paid for by the Israeli lobby.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 20, 2015)

hjmick said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



No more aid except to developing countries and disaster relief. Israel should pay to fix Gaza, and return their land and rebuild their homes they destroyed.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 20, 2015)

hjmick said:


> And what the hell do you mean by U.S. Americans? Are you this girl:
> 
> 
> 
> Or did you really mean "Us" and not U.S.?



United States Americans, should have on the next ticket whether we want to continue to send aid to Israel , stating exactly what aid we send and what for.
what the hell do you think I mean, how is this, us Americans? because us Americans are sending millions a day to Israel who has plenty of money.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > And what the hell do you mean by U.S. Americans? Are you this girl:
> ...



  "us americans"    constitutes incorrect grammar in the context in which you
have used the phrase.       Correctly you should have written   "we americans are sending millions......"      I propose a popular vote to determine if persons over the age of 21 who are deficient in the ablity to spell or to write using correct grammer should be allowed to be citizens of the   USA------and vote,   no less.

Your use of the term  "who"    in your idiot comment above,  is also incorrect.  

Many issues can be placed before the public for  VOTE.       I have no doubt that in my city,   the presence of persons of the muslims faith---
if subjected to a vote,  would be deemed illegal.      There are still pockets of
scum in the southern part of the USA---and parts of the Midwest that would vote for  "segregation"   of races------and PROHIBITION  (re alcohol)


----------



## Penelope (Jul 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



WE need to stop Israel Aid , period. If we had a Pres. who wasn't sucking up to AIPAC it would end. Israel needs to take care of itself. Baby pigs have a hard time weaning from their mother I read.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Is that the best you can do,  Penelope?----keep focused during your long hours
in the gutter and in the methadone clinic------you will learn more.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



I made my point. Stop funding Israel.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I made my point too.     I am a real health care worker and am familiar with the
chatter of whores and addicts and burnt out alcoholics


----------



## Penelope (Jul 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Really , I doubt it, you only became one when you found out I was, but besides what does it matter , this is off topic.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Penelope----you are TYPICAL  ----so tell me ----what is your specialty in the practice of medicine?------we can  'talk shop'      Any interesting cases lately?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



  , this is about aid to Israel.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



yes----the connection is that burnt out alcoholics and addicts tend to be anti-semites like you and imagine  all their problems stem from their delusion that  
DA JOOOOOS HAVE ALL DA MONEY.   --------the islamo Nazi literature way back ---even to the  1930s centered around   DA JOOOOS GIVE MONEY TO  "ZIONISM"-----usually called "AMERICAN MONEY"  back then even though the
rags you read ---were referring to private donations.    You can get more
material in methadone clinics-----and even get the dope heads to VOTE FOR YOUR CAUSE


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jul 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> we don't have money because we send it to Israel. Since most elites Israelies or Jews donate to jewish causes , and jewish tax exempt organizations to use as a money laudering device to get out of paying US taxes, not much we can do about that , but when our US government takes and sends our tax dollars continuously to a country that's government is rogue, WE SHOULD GET TO VOTE:
> I remember the economy here in the states in the 70's and 80's: and then we have
> 
> 
> ...



YAWN!!! ( Boring as usual )

So you want the United States to stop send aid to Israel, right?

And if the Congress and President refuse it should be put to a public vote, right?

Alright but why not stop all aid to every country and not just one?

My bet is you are not willing to cut the Aid to Afghanistan and you just want to cut aid to the one country that you hate with a passion, amd I correct?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jul 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Want to stop money to Israel? Fine.
> ...



That does not include Israel?

So if Israel has a natural disaster you will refuse to send them aid but if Afghanistan has one we should open our wallets, am I correct?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 20, 2015)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > we don't have money because we send it to Israel. Since most elites Israelies or Jews donate to jewish causes , and jewish tax exempt organizations to use as a money laudering device to get out of paying US taxes, not much we can do about that , but when our US government takes and sends our tax dollars continuously to a country that's government is rogue, WE SHOULD GET TO VOTE:
> ...



all aid unless its a developing country or in a disaster.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



all countries are "developing"    and ----all----experience disasters now and
then


----------



## Penelope (Jul 20, 2015)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...





Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



any country in a disaster we should help.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



No they are not, Israel is not developing , while they might be growing , they are not developing.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Well you got a lot of rich Jews, 10 on the billionaires list, and they are getting rich off us gentiles, and lots of white collar crime, and donating their money to Israel and hiding it in non profit organizations, so its true.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> we don't have money because we send it to Israel. Since most elites Israelies or Jews donate to jewish causes , and jewish tax exempt organizations to use as a money laudering device to get out of paying US taxes, not much we can do about that , but when our US government takes and sends our tax dollars continuously to a country that's government is rogue, WE SHOULD GET TO VOTE:
> I remember the economy here in the states in the 70's and 80's: and then we have
> 
> 
> ...




What a load of rubbish.


----------



## Penelope (Jul 20, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > we don't have money because we send it to Israel. Since most elites Israelies or Jews donate to jewish causes , and jewish tax exempt organizations to use as a money laudering device to get out of paying US taxes, not much we can do about that , but when our US government takes and sends our tax dollars continuously to a country that's government is rogue, WE SHOULD GET TO VOTE:
> ...



What is a load of rubbish?


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



LOL---islamo Nazi whores always play with semantics.      Ok   so what country is 
DEVELOPING?


----------



## boedicca (Jul 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





Besides your post, your worldview that focuses on Israel as the problem instead of the cancer of Radical Islam which surrounds the only democratic nation in the Middle East.

It's also telling that you have no concept of how The Constitution works.  We do not have National Referendum votes on single issues due to the risk of Mob Rule that sheeple like you promote.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Penelope--------Its nice of you to approve aid to Israel when it was facing the disaster of having to absorb  jewish immigrants escaping oppression at the hands of shit like you.    would you like to make contact with charities aiding Ethiopian jews?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 20, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



Oh I get it, you hate muslims. The Israel regime is a cause of it. Israel and our neocon Israel lovers and Jewish influence and control  in our government. Only a blind person can't see it.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 20, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




not nice  BOE----- Penelope supports  DEMOCRACY as in------"hey fellow rednecks----lets vote on how many ten year old black kids we should lynch in
order to avoid having rapists in town ten years from now"


----------



## boedicca (Jul 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Oh I get it, you are thoroughly marinated in Sophistry.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 20, 2015)

I dont understand why we need to send our money to such a beautiful place like Israel in the first place.

They have better education, healthcare, etc etc...you know, the finer things in life (finer than the US) and we're paying them?  Thats like the family from Good Times sending their money to the Dad from Different Strokes.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 20, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




silly---are you blind boe?     surely you  'see'   that the reason Nigerian muslims murdered two million biafran Christians was because ------well  -----are you ready??           ****ISRAEL****.         The genocide of hindu east Bengalis by Pakistan was also      ******ISRAEL*******.           melt down in Chernobyl??? 
    DA JOOOOOOS


----------



## boedicca (Jul 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




My bad. I suppose I should now believe that the Chattanooga Assassin was not motivated by Radical Islam and instead was a druggie - Southern Gun Culture loan wolf.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> we don't have money because we send it to Israel. Since most elites Israelies or Jews donate to jewish causes , and jewish tax exempt organizations to use as a money laudering device to get out of paying US taxes, not much we can do about that , but when our US government takes and sends our tax dollars continuously to a country that's government is rogue, WE SHOULD GET TO VOTE:
> I remember the economy here in the states in the 70's and 80's: and then we have
> 
> 
> ...



Try not voting Democrat or Republican...... people seem to enjoy having a vote, and then complain it means nothing. Hmmm..... What did Forrest's momma say?


----------



## Penelope (Jul 20, 2015)

boedicca said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...




and what does this have to do with Israel's 3.2 billion which they want increased an extra billion in aid a year???


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 20, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> I dont understand why we need to send our money to such a beautiful place like Israel in the first place.
> 
> They have better education, healthcare, etc etc...you know, the finer things in life (finer than the US) and we're paying them?  Thats like the family from Good Times sending their money to the Dad from Different Strokes.



have you ever been to Israel?     ever gotten health care there?    ever been to the schools?          I didn't think so.       Of course there is a issue of comparison----lots of Israelis live better than trailor trash like you


----------



## boedicca (Jul 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




You are sorely mistake if you think I support the Big Government spending that transfers $$$ from American taxpayers to anyone.    But of all the recipients of American Aid, Israel is far down on the list of the ones to question.   They are an ALLY surrounded by regimes that are engaged in terrorism against America and its Allies.  The problem with loons such as you is that you refuse to understand that we are engaged in a global war against Radical Islam...and you wish to destroy one of our allies in that war because you are a filthy antisemite.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 20, 2015)

Penelope said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Israel has an immense defense budget-----we missed the boat in
Nigeria------so many islamo Nazi scum in the USA  supported the Islamic
genocide over there.    The Biafrans reminded people like you of  "DA JOOS" 
because most of them were able to read and write.    The genocide in east Bengal----   (that's bangla desh to you)     was also supported by islamo Nazi scum


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 20, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > I dont understand why we need to send our money to such a beautiful place like Israel in the first place.
> ...



Is this about living in Israel or getting medical attention there?  Nope.  So this has nothign to do with your whining and name calling.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 20, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I responded to your post in which you evinced intimate knowledge of medical care and education and lifestyle in Israel


----------



## shadow355 (Jul 21, 2015)

Penelope said:


> we don't have money because we send it to Israel. Since most elites Israelies or Jews donate to jewish causes , and jewish tax exempt organizations to use as a money laudering device to get out of paying US taxes, not much we can do about that , but when our US government takes and sends our tax dollars continuously to a country that's government is rogue, WE SHOULD GET TO VOTE:
> I remember the economy here in the states in the 70's and 80's: and then we have
> 
> 
> ...


 

  I never figured out WHY WE send money to those oil rich countries. Why do we send troops to oil rich countries and pay the bill ( as I am aware of and have read ) when we ought to send them the bill for our troops being there and training them.

 Oil rich countries and/or a member of OPEC, and when we get a Republican President......bills our taxpayers about $4.00  to $4.60 for a gallon of gas, and $5.25  to $5.75 for diesel. That is ridiculous. I see that as paying twice, which is wrong.

  If we deploy troops to train, we need to send them a bill. Troops - transporting troops to and from the country(s) - training - materials - support - housing...ect. The US Government should send them a bill.

 I never understood why we deploy troops and pay the bill ourselves, when the countries that have billions upon billions of dollars in ( Oil ) money, income each month from petroleum revenues , could pay the bill instead of the U.S. Government and the U.S. Taxpayers.


  Shadow 355


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 21, 2015)

shadow355 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > we don't have money because we send it to Israel. Since most elites Israelies or Jews donate to jewish causes , and jewish tax exempt organizations to use as a money laudering device to get out of paying US taxes, not much we can do about that , but when our US government takes and sends our tax dollars continuously to a country that's government is rogue, WE SHOULD GET TO VOTE:
> ...



so true-----was there not a custom of the past that REQUIRED  people to
"quarter"    military personnel   ----uhm------provide them with bed and board---etc.?
Why are our boys and girls not living in some of those fantastically luxurious
buildings in  BAHRAIN?----or the royal palaces of Saudi Arabia and the emirates.  
My kid was in the NAVY----whenever his ship landed in an emirate port----he and his mates walked around-----NEVER OFFERED HOSPITALITY-----except from
some of the oppressed  hindu workers------a samosa here and there----


----------



## shadow355 (Jul 21, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> so true-----was there not a custom of the past that REQUIRED  people to
> "quarter"    military personnel   ----uhm------provide them with bed and board---etc.?
> --


 
Third Amendment Quartering of Troops



QUOTE = "No Soldier shall, in time of peace be quartered in any house, without the consent of the Owner, nor in time of war, but in a manner to be prescribed by law.
*Synopsis:*
This virtually obsolete provision was in response to anger over the British military practice of quartering soldiers in colonists’ homes. Source:  U.S. Senate"

  American Government class in High School...and probably college does at times...escape people.

  Shadow 355


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 21, 2015)

shadow355 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > so true-----was there not a custom of the past that REQUIRED  people to
> ...



YES!!!!     it was a custom-----that is my point-------in OTHER countries---
 ----they are USED TO IT        In fact---believe it or not----it is a provision of
 shariah law.    -----"DHIMMIS"-----cannot deny muslims hospitality---but dhimmis
 of course---have no right to hospitality from muslims.    An interesting factoid of
 history is that muslims can  EAT IN THE HOMES OF JEWS-----muhummad or  
 one of his genius friends said so.     Since my hubby was born in a shariah
 shit hole-----I have asked very specific questions-----and discovered this>>>>
 in simple basic life interactions-----muslims entered the homes of jews----but
 jews NEVER entered the homes of muslims in that specific shariah shit hole.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks shadow-----Scarlett had every right to shoot the Union soldier------it seems.
Even Melanie thought it was ok.    The Union soldiers seem to have not known
about the provision in law that you have cited


----------



## Dragonlady (Jul 23, 2015)

You do know that the term "military aid" means US made arms and weapons, don't you?  Military aid is simply a subsidy to the military industrial complex.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jul 23, 2015)

Penelope said:


> we don't have money because we send it to Israel. Since most elites Israelies or Jews donate to jewish causes , and jewish tax exempt organizations to use as a money laudering device to get out of paying US taxes, not much we can do about that , but when our US government takes and sends our tax dollars continuously to a country that's government is rogue, WE SHOULD GET TO VOTE:
> I remember the economy here in the states in the 70's and 80's: and then we have
> 
> 
> ...



What do you think this is, a democracy? It's a Republic. You don't have jack to say about national policies, you only get to pick who make those decisions "on your behalf."


----------



## Idadunno (Jul 31, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > we don't have money because we send it to Israel. Since most elites Israelies or Jews donate to jewish causes , and jewish tax exempt organizations to use as a money laudering device to get out of paying US taxes, not much we can do about that , but when our US government takes and sends our tax dollars continuously to a country that's government is rogue, WE SHOULD GET TO VOTE:
> ...


Blame WWII


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 31, 2015)

Idadunno said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


No, I blame the stupid damn voters that continue to elect the crooks to serve in government. The crooks don't just waltz into Washington and take a seat.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 31, 2015)

Idadunno said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



what does  world war II have to do with the issue?    ----who would you vote into office?        "professional politicians"??      -------    My sense is that some people "go in"  for public life--------Abraham Lincoln was such a person


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 31, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Idadunno said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



what crooks?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 31, 2015)

irosie91 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Idadunno said:
> ...


"The Washington Brotherhood". The ones that have sold us out for over a half century now. The anti-America self-serving egotistical greedy power hunger low-life that have caused this once great nation to deteriorate to the point we're at now. The ones that have taken away opportunities, taken away the right to privacy, taken away real justice, taken away prosperity, the ones that have created a society of poor and dependent citizens, the ones that have made enemies out of our foreign allies, the ones that send our young men and women to fight and die in senseless deadly costly wars, and the ones that have engineered and enacted our unfair, unjust, and one-sided foreign trade agreements and policies.

The crooks that have robbed the Social Security Fund, allowed open borders, and have spent untold $Billions on the care and support of illegal immigrants. The ones that have allowed our infrastructure to deteriorate, approved of and condoned government corruption, and gives away untold $Billions of taxpayers' hard earned money to foreign governments. The ones that supply weapons to drug lords and terrorists, builds mosques on foreign soil, and subsidizes big oil and rich farmers. The ones that exert their will, and not the will of the people.


----------



## Idadunno (Jul 31, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


To Rosie and Sonny:
Whoosh! is the sound my comment made as it flew over both your heads.
Blame the guy in the blue suit, no, blame the guy in the gray suit--he looks like a mafioso, better yet, learn some history as to why the US sends aid to foreign countries, otherwise you both sound ridiculously ignorant because you have no clue about policies or what invoked polices. .


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 31, 2015)

Idadunno said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 31, 2015)

Idadunno said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



to idiotdunna----I (rosie)  did not comment on the politics of  why we aid and why we do not aid----------I, simply,  said that I am a bit clueless on the study of economics-------       I do have a sense that the US will want to keep the straits of HORMUZ opened-------not that I care, personally.    I do know that  the  AID issue is the biggest issue for islamo Nazis since I started reading the islamo Nazi
literature -----about 55 years ago.    At that time the AID  that they ragged was
little blue boxes into which jewish women dropped coins.   Things got a lot more complicated towards the end of the  1960s        I hope that the drop in oil prices----gets the price of milk and eggs down in the USA-------I have no idea how large families get along lately.     Remember when sugar got suddenly expensive-------of course you do not------it's a housewife thing. -----BLACK pepper is now out of sight.      I googled-----"grow pepper in pots"------damned disappointing.----we will have to go the capsaicin route.      There is also a critical shortage of nutmeg.----I wonder if Israel can grow nutmegs and coconuts-----I think they are the wave of the future----and black pepper-----I do not live in a semitropic---besides----I have no land-----10 feet of roof does not do it. ------coconut oil is the edible oil of the future   (???)))      I do not understand economics-----
I did lots better in calculus and chemistry <<< useless in times of famine


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 7, 2015)

ISRAEL?  Out of EVERYONE they send our tax dollars to, you are worried about ISRAEL?!

Your tax dollars:
- Are sent to HAMAS / The Palestinian Authority - known/acknowledged terrorists
- Were used to pay for the Boston Terrorists to fly to the US AFTER the bombings
- Over $500 BILLION a year goes to fund the butchering, dismemberment, and sale of dead babies / baby body parts
- Used to arm Mexican Drug cartels
- Used to arm Syrian Rebels who became ISIS
- Went to the terrorist organization the Muslim Brotherhood who Obama helped take over Egypt
- Went to help Al Qaeida take over Libya
- Went to fund the IRS's targeting of American citizens
- Paid for the illegal spying on of reporters, the media, the Senate, and American citizens
- Goes to Mexico, who does nothing to stop the illegal immigration tidal wave that includes Drug Cartel Members, violent gangs, rapists, murderers, human traffickers..and they pay no part of the cost of taking care of THEIR people...

AND YOU'RE WORRIED ABOUT MONEY TO ISRAEL, AN ALLY?


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 7, 2015)

IN 2014, YOUR TAX DOLLARS WERE WASTED BY THIS GOVERNMENT ON:

*Swedish massages for rabbits: $387,000*
The National Institutes of Health paid this six figure sum to the National Center for Complimentary and Alternative Medicine in order to discern whether Swedish massages would be helpful in recovering from an illness.

*Teaching Mountain Lions to Ride a Treadmill: $856,000*
The National Science Foundation shelled out nearly a million taxpayer dollars to determine if captive mountain lions could be trained to ride a treadmill. (They went from 'Shrimp on a treadmill to this...)

*Studying how many times “hangry” people stab a voodoo doll: $331,000*
After teaching mountain lions about treadmills, the National Science Foundation also funded a study to come up with the self evident conclusion that hungry people tend to be more angry and aggressive. ($331K to find out HUNGRY people are more P.O.ed than people who get enough to eat?! Really?!)

*Studying the gambling habits of monkeys: $171,000* - No kidding!

*Producing the children’s musical: Zombie in Love: $10,000*
The National Endowment for the Arts funded the production of a musical to die for.

*Funding a “Stoner Symphony”: $15,000* - Colorado Syphony: 'Classical Canibus'

*Subsidizing Alpaca Poop: $50,000 *In addition to this project making the cut for Sen. Coburn, this little gem was also covered by CNSNews.com last month.

*Synchronized Swimming for Sea Monkeys: $307,524*

*Produce a “Hallucinatory” Roosevelt/Elvis show: $10,000*
In what could quite possibly be the weirdest project on this list, the NEA helped fund the production of a show about the hallucinatory journey of a girl pretending to be Elvis and gallivanting around with America’s 26th president.

*Funding Climate Change Alarmist Video Game: $5.2 million*

...and you are worried about money to Israel?


----------



## easyt65 (Aug 7, 2015)

2014 Continued...

*Developing a real-life Iron Man Suit: $80 million *
“And while a promotional video for the TALOS program shows bullets ricocheting off a cartoon soldier dressed in the suit, field tests have so far found soldiers struggling to run, dive, and shoot when using the real thing.”* ...and ONLY $82 MILLION...what a deal!*

*Tweeting at Terrorists: $3 million*
“A recent commentator in Time Magazine put it more bluntly, saying, ‘this outreach by the U.S. government is not only ineffective, but also provides jihadists with a stage to voice their arguments...’”

*Funding Kids Dressing Like Fruits and Vegetables: $5 million*
Another wasteful project also caught by CNSNews.com. The University of Tennessee used $5 million of taxpayer money allowing student to dress up like fruits and veggies in an attempt to promote healthy eating habits.

...but BY ALL MEANS, let's ignore the OUT OF CONTROL government spending and focus on the REAL problem - giving money to Israel, an ally who is constantly attacked by the terrorists WE partially fund.

(BTW - Trump was recently 'attacked' for declaring he tries to pay as little taxes as possible. After reading all of this, which only scratches the surface of government waste of our tax dolars, CAN YOU BLAME HIM?)


----------

